# MB confirm Morsi under house arrest



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Deposed President Mohamed Morsy was put under preventive custody early Thursday at a building inside the Ministry of Defense after being isolated from his presidential team, DPA reported, quoting Muslim Brotherhood spokesperson Gehad al-Haddad.

In an amateur video posted online after Sisi's statement on Wednesday, Morsi declared: "I am the elected president of Egypt," urging people to "defend this legitimacy.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Saad El-Katatni, who heads the Freedom and Justice Party -- the political arm of the Muslim Brotherhood -- and Rashad Bayoumi, the deputy head of the Islamist movement are now in Tora prison.

Arrest warrants have been issued for the supreme guide and his second for inciting violence and the killing of protesters.


----------



## starlet (Sep 30, 2012)

Supreme leader Mohammed Badei arrested


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

shater was arrested at misr matrouh on his way to Libya


----------

